# Playing with Deepart.io is a lot of fun



## asp3 (May 1, 2020)

I have no connection with Deepart.io other than being a free user of it.  The website allows you to have an image manipulated so that it is modified in the style of a second image.  You upload the image you want manipulated and then either select from one of their styles to have the image manipulated or upload your own.  I have often updated my own.  

It's free to use but one can only download a smaller version of the manipulation without paying for a better version.  The version at the end of this post is a free version.  Just go to deepart.io in your browser.

Here is one example.

I took an image of Snuggles



And picked an image of a Dahlia I took a picture of



And it came out like this


----------



## asp3 (May 1, 2020)

Here's another cool one I love.  I took this image



Applied this image as the style


And came up with this


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 2, 2020)

asp3 said:


> It's free to use


No thanks.they want my email...


----------



## asp3 (May 2, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> No thanks.they want my email...



I set up garbage email addresses for sites that require email addresses.


----------



## asp3 (May 2, 2020)

Here's my deepart.io result for Georgia O'Keefe visits Machu Picchu.  I took this image


Applied this Georgia O'Keefe painting


And got this result


----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2020)

Well, I tried it.
My dog









Meh.  I'll have to play some more. I don't take pictures, so I'm limited.


----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2020)

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Do you have to register to use it?


----------



## asp3 (May 15, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Do you have to register to use it?



You do have to provide an email address and agree to their privacy policy to use it, but that's it.


----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2020)

Thank you sir.


----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2020)

@asp3 Does it usually take a long time for them at the website to send a confirmation email? I signed up Saturday and I'm still waiting.


----------



## asp3 (May 18, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> @asp3 Does it usually take a long time for them at the website to send a confirmation email? I signed up Saturday and I'm still waiting.



I don't recall ever getting a confirmation email.  However I did this years ago, so I'm not sure what they do now.  You should be able to create images now.


----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2020)

Ok I got it going now. I can't sign in but, I can use it. Thanks. Waiting on an image.


----------



## asp3 (May 18, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Ok I got it going now. I can't sign in but, I can use it. Thanks. Waiting on an image.



Be sure when you get the image you click on the finished image.  It should bring up the largest possible free version of the image.  You can right click on it (if you're using Windows) and then do a Save As to save it to your computer.  I'm clueless as to how to do this on a Mac.


----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2020)

OMG I'm abstract!!


----------



## asp3 (May 19, 2020)

Here's another one I really liked.  I took a headshot of me


Applied a psychedelic poster from the 60's


And got this


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (May 19, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 105405
> View attachment 105406
> View attachment 105407



Very cool, I like it!


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

It's taking me a bit to figure it out. Gonna try different things.


----------



## asp3 (May 19, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> It's taking me a bit to figure it out. Gonna try different things.



That's what I did.  I took the same picture and did lots of different styles with them to see how it worked, then moved to a different image and tried the same styles to see how those turned out.


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

I had one of a woman holding coffee that I put with another of a cat and I did it both ways. One was a headless woman with cat paws holding something and the other was the cat with her fingers wrapped around it's head. LOL!


----------

